# Co-sleeping with grandparents



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Mamas,
I am looking for some advice/opinions/stories. I have to leave town for work and will be gone 4 nights







: My parents would like to have DS during that time. DH and I co-sleep with DS so my Mom says they will just do the same thing. To me it sounds so much nicer for DS than sleeping in a pack n play. He will be 11 months old at the time. Is it safe?

Thanks!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Whenever my kids spend the night with my mom, they sleep in her bed with her. I would think if she knows what to do/what not to do with a cosleeping baby, he should be fine.


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd say it's fine as long as you educate your parents on how to co-sleep safely. Just leave the instructions/precausions for co-sleeping like you'd leave them for meal time or anything else. If they haven't co-slept before.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Make sure they know the co-sleeping "rules", but with my parents, I would say yes. In fact, my mom *has* coslept w/my dd. but not until she was 18 months.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

I always co-sleep with my grandson when he spends the night. But then I co-slept with my own dc, so there was never a question about my doing the same with my grandson. My dd was happy to have me do so. And my grandson was happy too.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

My parents always co-slept with DS when he would stay with them. He was older, but I agree with pp that as long as they are comfortable with it and know what they are doing then it should work out great!


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Another agreement here!

My mother has coslept with my son during naps when she has watched him. It's so cute to come home to find them curled up asleep together


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea to me, especially for a baby used to co-sleeping.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! I was thinking it was a great idea but started second guessing myself.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

My DD has co-slept with my parents. I probably wouldn't do it with a newborn (although I'm not sure I wouldn't be around if I had a newborn) but I'd be comfortable with an 11 month old. Of course, the usual co-sleeping disclaimers apply - make sure the bed is safe, everyone is sober and alert, etc.


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Evan stays at my Mom's fairly regularly and she cosleeps with him as well. She loves it - so does Evan.







In fact, in Evan's very early weeks, he and I stayed at my Mom's almost every night for about 3.5 weeks since DH was working steady overnight shifts. Anyway, I used to sleep in my Mom's bed with her (no other spare rooms in her place) and Evan would stay in his bassinette on the floor...finally she kicked ME to the floor on an air mattress and let Evan sleep with her...haha

She loves it, she says she wishes she'd have stood up to my Dad when we were all babies since she always wanted us in her bed, but my Dad would say no and well, that was that I guess...


----------



## emo1221 (Jul 21, 2007)

We currently live with my parents and cosleeping was always a part of our family, so I never thought twice when I started. Now, it's nice because when I need a break, my mum brings him into the bed with her. As long as they know what they're doing, I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## MommaLyon (Apr 11, 2007)

My mom cosleeps with my dd and they both love it! Naps and nighttime.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

My 1st spent the night w/ grandparents a lot and they always coslept.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Perfectly fine. I co-slept with my grandma, and my mother loves co-sleeping with her grandkids. IT makes the over night trips a lot easier.

Denise


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I think its fine at 11 months old. An 11 month old is mobile and can move or cry out if they get rolled on, they can move a blanket themselves if it goes over their head, etc. I personally wouldn't be comfortable with my parents sleeping with a newborn, but an 11 month old? No problem.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses! I definitely agree wit those of you who would hesitate to do this with a newborn. I'm upset as it is about having to leave him for 4 nights







: I could not do this with a newborn.

Along these lines we tried to night wean. Well, not totally, we tried to cut out the 1:00 AM as this would give them from 9:00 to 4:00 AM or so but DS isn't ready. I hope he goes easy on my parents.


----------



## aricha (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pacificbliss* 
Along these lines we tried to night wean. Well, not totally, we tried to cut out the 1:00 AM as this would give them from 9:00 to 4:00 AM or so but DS isn't ready. I hope he goes easy on my parents.

They are doting grandparents... I bet they won't mind getting up in the middle of the night at all! My parents and grandparents would go to the store for ice cream in the middle of the night if one of my kids asked them to!


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a quick update. With 3 nights of the trip down and one to go I'm happy to let you all know this is working very well. Everyone is getting enough sleep and they sound happy during the day. Thanks again!


----------



## SaraGriffin (Nov 19, 2007)

We're planning on having Kaia cosleep with her grandparents this summer so Daddy and I can have a weekend alone (! Can you just imagine that ! ) I'm going to leave a reminder list about pillows/blankets etc. I'm not worried now and doubt I will be then either.


----------

